# Prices on a new bike better in Italy than buying here in US?



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm heading to Germany this summer.....if I wait to buy a Pinarello on a weekend trip to Italy will I save money?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Definitely. For example, Evans Cycles in the UK had a 2010 Bianchi Infinito with the Campy Athena group set for around $2400 plus free shipping to the U.S.A. That same bike sells for $4700.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Mail order (Internet) places are a different story than the brick & mortar shops. I used to live less than 20 miles from the Treviso Pinarello main store and the prices were more expensive there than you can get in the states. In addition, you would have to pay the tax (I forgot what it was called) but if you were in the military stationed there you can get the exempt certificate. I used that but I got another bike from a local Italian builder (Salvador) instead.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Depends on how the dollar/euro conversion is at the time of your trip. Chances are price won't be any better but your choices will be. Many more color and model option over there.


----------

